# LS2 Conversion Into 1969 GTO???



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Any suggestions on this idea? I searched the Forum for Threads about this but didn't find any. There's had to be some???


Just toying with the idea. I'll be doing a frame off restoration, so it should be easy to do with the body off. Oil pan clearance, balancer clearance? Any other issues??

Thanks!
Brett


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Saw one at 2007 GTOAA nationals. Car looked great. It also had the 6 speed trans and 2nd GTO seats.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a thread by V8TV restoring a 66;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f30/1966-gto-l92-6l80e-street-challenge-project-15503/


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in the middle of putting an 04 ls1 (GTO motor) into a 1965. I am building a car to DRIVE not park but in the process I believe I am creating something many people will admire. Good old fashion muscle car style with modern day components heres some pics tell me what you think


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*Crustysack*

Please post more pics as you go. Cool project!!!!!:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

53 Blue Flame said:


> Please post more pics as you go. Cool project!!!!!:cool


:agree nice job!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

53 Blue Flame said:


> Any suggestions on this idea? I searched the Forum for Threads about this but didn't find any. There's had to be some???
> 
> 
> Just toying with the idea. I'll be doing a frame off restoration, so it should be easy to do with the body off. Oil pan clearance, balancer clearance? Any other issues??
> ...


Looks great! I also like the "resto-mod" idea for safety purposes. My 1967 GTO will have air-ride suspension system with front and rear sway bars, four wheel disc brakes and shoulder seat belts. Keep us up-to-date on your progress.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw a black 69 GTO on ebay that had polished Torque Thrust wheels and big tires, filling up the rear wheel wells just fine. Had just the right rake stance. If I do a resto mod drive line, I'll probably go for this look on a triple Verdero green conv. I think that would look really good!!


----------



## MasterFab (Mar 30, 2009)

*69 with an LS2*

The shop I work for is working currently on a 69 with an 06 drivetrain swap. Personally their are a few things that I would have done differently but the owner asked us to balance budget while using as many parts from the wrecked 06 donor car as possible.

We took the main section of floorpan and a portion of the firewall where the pedals mount from the 06.









The mock up of the modified dash, column, and pedals.









The modified firewall and cross member using the original 06 gto motor mounts.









List of parts that will be used from the '06 so far are as follows:
Front seats, center console, dash, steering column, engine, trans, driveshaft, exhaust to the muffler, brakes, wheels and a/c.

Any questions, comments, complaints, suggestions or ideas are welcomed.


----------



## MasterFab (Mar 30, 2009)

And to answer your question my suggestions just to start the swap would be purchasing the oil pan swap allowing for engine clearance, and the aftermarket motor mounts they just recently came out with. Also hooker makes a super comp header for ls2/ls1 swaps into 68-72 a-bodies.
Milodon 30915 - Milodon Street and Strip Oil Pans
Hooker Headers 2289HKR - Hooker Super Competition Headers
Motor Mounts -Chevy LS-V8 | Accessories | Superior Glass Works


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like sweet projects guys, keep the pics coming! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Looks like sweet projects guys, keep the pics coming! :cheers


:agree


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try to use the rear seats also- I think the interior will look weird with all new stuff except the rear seat- 
thats what Im gonna do but hey thats just me


----------



## radtodsgrg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Master Fab or anyone with it, please more info!!!*

I am also in the midst of a 04 gto to 69 convertible resto-mod and had intended to use dash and interior as well as powertrain from wrecked o4 would love to know how you would have done it differently?? the floor pan on the 69 has the typical a-body rust issues and am debating to cut out whole floor pan and firewall and patching in 04 gto pan and firewall as a near complete unit??? any suggestions for a gto lover? I have (4) 69 GTO's 2 hardtops and 2 convertibles, the convertible I am cutting up has numbers issue with vin and was blue tagged by Ca CHP. So I know some of you were wincing when I said I was cutting her up, but since numbers are jacked up I figured what the heck! She'll be a lot happier! I am also doing some exterior mods similiar to Jim Wangers new signature edition GTO .Let me know
Thanx Bill


----------

